# Probleme mit Umlauten unter Windows



## Java1337 (14. Jul 2018)

Hallo Kollegen 

Ich hoffe, ich schreibe das hier im richtigen Forum, habe lange überlegt ob ich es unter "Netzwerkprogrammierung" oder hier posten soll.

Ich arbeite zurzeit an einem eigenen kleinen ChatServer und einem entsprechenden Clienten. Beide funktionieren auch wie sie sollten, nur bei einer Sache gibt es bisher doch Probleme: Wenn die Clienten auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen laufen (z. B. Ubuntu und Windows) und ich unter Ubuntu Umlaute versende, werden diese unter Windows als kryptische Zeichen dargestellt. 
Hier sei noch erwähnt, dass ich die gesendeten Chatverläufe mit AES verschlüssle und empfangene natürlich wieder entschlüssle.

Habe schon versucht den String zu encodieren:


```
text.getBytes("UTF-8").toString()
```

Doch das funktionierte im Zusammenhang mit der AES Verschlüsselung nicht.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?


----------



## httpdigest (14. Jul 2018)

1. Beim Senden: send(encrypt(text.getBytes(StandardCharsets.UTF_8)))
2. Beim Empfangen: new String(decrypt(receive()), StandardCharsets.UTF_8)

text.getBytes("UTF-8").toString() macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn hier fragst du dann nach der toString() Repräsentation eines byte[] arrays, welches in etwa so aussieht: "[B@71bc1ae4".


----------



## Java1337 (17. Jul 2018)

Danke für die Antwort 
Hat funktioniert!


----------

